# Corsair Memory (cmk16gx4m2b3200c16) - Samsung or Hynix?



## Selaya (Aug 19, 2020)

Hello,

I have these Corsair memory modules (yes yes, I ordered them _before_ I did proper research - I would've obviously ordered 3600 otherwise.):





So CPU-Z (and HWinfo) tell me it's Samsung, but according to this reddit thread they have variable bill of materials and can be either Samsung or Hynix - so question is: Is the CPU-Z report accurate? If not, how can I determine whether these modules are Samsung, or not?


----------



## INSTG8R (Aug 19, 2020)

Check them with http://www.softnology.biz/files.html Taiphon


----------



## xkm1948 (Aug 19, 2020)

Thaiphoon Burner - Official Support Website
		



This will answer all of your questions


----------



## Selaya (Aug 19, 2020)

Thank you!
Ran it, says it's B-Die. That's neat. If any of you have any experience with this, what would be the max speed/timings I can expect to run this at without bricking it?


----------



## INSTG8R (Aug 19, 2020)

Well they are already pretty tight bit B-Die is the “good shit” so you can def push them and see


----------



## dont whant to set it"' (Aug 19, 2020)

Ryzen Dram Calculator by 1usmus, but I can't find your system specs in your profile , alternatively there is no Intel Dram Calculator app.


----------



## Selaya (Aug 19, 2020)

Yeah, I'm looking at the Ryzen DRAM Calculator rn (3900X on X570); but the thing is there are B-Dies sold at 3600-C14 rating; I dont believe I can run mines at that speed without bricking it tho? (The ones marketed at 3600-C14 would be better binned? Or what's the diff?)


----------



## Hemmingstamp (Aug 19, 2020)

Selaya said:


> Thank you!
> Ran it, says it's B-Die. That's neat. If any of you have any experience with this, what would be the max speed/timings I can expect to run this at without bricking it?



I checked my mobo's QVL list before buying, your RAM is exactly the same as mine which arrived today. Will tinker and kick my PC tomorrow when the overclock fails.


----------



## xman2007 (Aug 19, 2020)

Selaya said:


> Yeah, I'm looking at the Ryzen DRAM Calculator rn (3900X on X570); but the thing is there are B-Dies sold at 3600-C14 rating; I dont believe I can run mines at that speed without bricking it tho? (The ones marketed at 3600-C14 would be better binned? Or what's the diff?)


You import your IC profiles into DRAM calculator and your desired speed and then calculate it, it gives you everything you need to know. 

Mine are Samsung B-Die and rated at 3000 CL15 but I can run them at 3400 C14, I can do 3600 C14 also but my 1600AF's IMC is the limiting factor so I have to run at 3400


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 20, 2020)

Selaya said:


> Yeah, I'm looking at the Ryzen DRAM Calculator rn (3900X on X570); but the thing is there are B-Dies sold at 3600-C14 rating; I dont believe I can run mines at that speed without bricking it tho? (The ones marketed at 3600-C14 would be better binned? Or what's the diff?)


From what I have read on this site in various threads, the 3600-C14 are just factory overclocked, also people have trouble trying to run C14 on their AMD systems, C16 seems to have far less issues.


----------



## thesmokingman (Aug 20, 2020)

Selaya said:


> Thank you!
> Ran it, says it's B-Die. That's neat. If any of you have any experience with this, what would be the max speed/timings I can expect to run this at without bricking it?



That's doubtful that they are b-dies because the latencies are mismatched. That's usually a dead giveaway that you're dealing with something other.



Selaya said:


> Yeah, I'm looking at the Ryzen DRAM Calculator rn (3900X on X570); but the thing is there are B-Dies sold at 3600-C14 rating; I dont believe I can run mines at that speed without bricking it tho? (The ones marketed at 3600-C14 would be better binned? Or what's the diff?)



The b-dies sold at 3600c14 if they are matched main timings would be rather expensive as that is pretty damn tight. Standard b-dies would be like 3600/c16-16-16-16. Those 3600/c16s would then if you're lucky would be able to run c16 on the main timings or run them at 3800/c16, etc etc. The ones you mentioned if they are c14, it should be reflected in the price. All that said, I don't trust corsair ram at all. You never know what you get under them heatspreaders.


----------



## Hemmingstamp (Aug 20, 2020)

thesmokingman said:


> That's doubtful that they are b-dies because the latencies are mismatched. That's usually a dead giveaway that you're dealing with something other.



Mine are the same. My Mobo QVL and Thaiphoon Burner say they are Samsung B-die.


----------



## thesmokingman (Aug 20, 2020)

Hemmingstamp said:


> Mine are the same. My Mobo QVL and Thaiphoon Burner say they are Samsung B-die.



Yea I read that. That's why I made the disclaimer that I don't trust Corsair. I've seen this from them many times before.


----------



## Hemmingstamp (Aug 20, 2020)

thesmokingman said:


> Yea I read that. That's why I made the disclaimer that I don't trust Corsair. I've seen this from them many times before.



I don't trust any of them. Did a test to confirm they were B-die when they arrived. I'm not an overclocker really, just wanted 32GB or ram for my rig.
Set the XMP and they work fine. That's good enough for me.


----------



## xman2007 (Aug 20, 2020)

thesmokingman said:


> That's doubtful that they are b-dies because the latencies are mismatched. That's usually a dead giveaway that you're dealing with something other.
> 
> 
> 
> The b-dies sold at 3600c14 if they are matched main timings would be rather expensive as that is pretty damn tight. Standard b-dies would be like 3600/c16-16-16-16. Those 3600/c16s would then if you're lucky would be able to run c16 on the main timings or run them at 3800/c16, etc etc. The ones you mentioned if they are c14, it should be reflected in the price. All that said, I don't trust corsair ram at all. You never know what you get under them heatspreaders.


What latencies are mismatched? jedec speeds and timings are different from XMP that has little to no bearing on the IC's


----------



## thesmokingman (Aug 20, 2020)

Hemmingstamp said:


> I don't trust any of them. Did a test to confirm they were B-die when they arrived. I'm not an over clocker really, just wanted 32GB or ram for my rig.



Yea, if you're not gonna mess with latency thing it doesn't matter.


----------

